# Has until Thursday



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

This golden mix and her pups have until Thursday a.m to find help.
It looks like people were/are trying to network on facebook and I believe have e-mailed some golden rescues in the area.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73253918.27944.100001906177249&type=1&theater

I'm not sure how to get her picture up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld*

I just emld. Low Country and Foothills GR Rescues in S.C.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What city/town are they located in?
I can't access facebook from work to check.

Low country does the eastern/coastal part of SC and foothills does the western/NC border.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my - Heartbreaking picture. If there's anything that can be done to help, I'd love to help her....


I need to stop looking at these posts......


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I posted them on my FB and told people to share on theirs too.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

They are at Community Animal Shelter of Hampton County SC via what it says on facebook.
Also, someone on facebook said they will offer 300.00 to a reputable rescue who takes them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers Mom*

Coopers MOm

Says there are at
Community Animal Shelter of Hampton County SC

Here is the email
If you are interested in sponsoring this animal or rescue/adoption or have any questions please let us know 

contact the shelter directly via email @ [email protected]

*Here is petfinder link-it says Varnville, SC
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search?shelterid=SC198&preview=1*


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

just bumping up


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Bumping up again


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

bumping up!

I emld. Low Country and Foothills earlier today.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Checking for Update*

*This Golden Ret. X Mom and her pups STILL NEED RESCUE. Never heard back from Low Country or Foothills.*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73253918.27944.100001906177249&type=1&theater


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just emld. Grateful Goldens for Mom and her pups.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen,

Did you try Midlands GR in Columbia SC?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I emld. Grateful Goldens this morning, and just emld. Midlands now.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

It looks like they are still there. I'm hoping someone is able to step up and get them out of there. So you think mama is a mix or pure bred?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh, what a sad picture of the momma. I don't understand - the shelter is offering $300 to the rescue that takes them and no one has stepped up yet? Although I guess $300 hardly covers the costs of puppies...

ETA: Off of Facebook this morning:

"Yes...I had to look before getting ready...its 6am in WA, so Kellie won't be online for a bit...but again...she will take them...I transported Dion to her and she saved 12 pups and moms from CA. She is good to her word...just need transport FUNDS...and the foster which was earlier in this thread for a temporary home while arranging/waiting for transport...Cross country tfrs don't happen as often...Please continue to share for chipin/rescue...since local rescue would still be best..."

Chipin: http://recycledk9.chipin.com/golden-mix-mom-and-pupsx3


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I just donated to the chip in. I think is saw on FB that they were able to push the PTS date until Tuesday. But it also said that they had to PTS others to keep this family


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finntastic*

Finntastic

I am having trouble reading the comments on facebook.
I emld. all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in S.C. and got no replies.

Praying they get saved!!! How much is in the chip in?


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Reading through facebook - someone adopted one of the puppies but the mother and the remaining puppies are still there... HOWEVER...

They now have $530.00 in donations which is enough for the pull and hopefully towards transport. Someone I believe on the west coast is looking up ways to fly the pups over to her for rescue. It sounds like they're safe.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Finntastic
> 
> I am having trouble reading the comments on facebook.
> I emld. all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in S.C. and got no replies.
> ...


Karen,

Have you tried contacting all/mixed breed Rescues for this girl? The GR Rescues might consider her to be too much of a mix possibly, all depends on the Group. 

You can go to PF, do a search for groups by the city/state and a list of Rescues in that area will come up with their contact info.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Bumping Up


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

It looks like they may be safe. I just read the last post.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*All is not well*



FinnTastic said:


> It looks like they may be safe. I just read the last post.


Mom and pups are sick....they are in trouble !!!!!! so sad


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

SANDY:

Did not have time to contact any other rescues.

Mac's Dad:

That is awful Mom and pups are sick!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

From what I gather, they were pulled from the shelter but developed parvo. I don't think anyone knows at the moment where they got it from. Anyway, two of the babies had to be PTS, one was adopted out and I believe the adopters are being contacted, and the foster family has mom and last baby. The money they got from chip in is diminishing from this unforeseen event and they are suppose to be transported somewhere across state. Poor things . . . this is all terrible.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

How tragic!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

FinnTastic said:


> From what I gather, they were pulled from the shelter but developed parvo. I don't think anyone knows at the moment where they got it from. Anyway, two of the babies had to be PTS, one was adopted out and I believe the adopters are being contacted, and the foster family has mom and last baby. The money they got from chip in is diminishing from this unforeseen event and they are suppose to be transported somewhere across state. Poor things . . . this is all terrible.


More than a few are trying to do all they can...the people doing all the leg work are wonderful and if something "bad" happens it won't be for lack of effort but any donations would be appreciated....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mac's Dad*

Mac's Dad

Thanks so much for the update.


----------

